# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή > Κατασκευές >  Σκέψεις κατασκευής κλούβας για κονούρα..

## Ryu

σκεφτομαι να φτιαξω μια μεγαλη κλουβα για την κονουρα μου,να εχει χωρο να μπορει να πεταει οποτε θελει,μιας κ τον λοιπαμε που τον βλεπω περιορισμενο στο κλουβι κ απλα να χτυπαει τα φτερα του για να ξεπτιαστει...η κλουβα θα μπει διπλα στην κλουβα τον κοκατιλ..το μεγαλυτερο προβλημα μου ειναι τι θα κανω τον χειμωνα,εχουν αντοχες στον κρυο?η κλουβα θα καλιφθει με ναυλον κ μουσαμα κ φυσικα θα εχει κ το κρεβατι του κ ισως ενα ξυλινο κουτι με το κρεβατι του μεσα,ωστε να μην υπαρχουν κ ρευματα..

----------


## ninos

Καλησπέρα,

σκέφτομαι και εγω το ίδιο, γιατί οι κλούβες είναι πολύ ακριβές όσες έχω δει. (250 ευρώ κινέζικη έχω βρει) Οπότε σκέφτομαι το παρακάτω.. Αγοράζω αυτη την ραφιέρα. Έχει περίπου 35 ευρώ. Υπάρχει και πιο μικρή με χαμηλότερη τιμή και πιο μεγάλη με μεγαλύτερη τιμή. 




Στην συνέχεια αγοράζω προσόψεις (καγκελάκια) και πλαστικά πιατάκια (είτε τα φτιάχνω μόνος) και εχω 3 κλουβιά τεράστια. Εαν θέλω βάζω και χώρισμα στην μέση.

Για το κρύο πιστεύω οτι είναι εντάξει, αφού στα πλάγια και απο επάνω είναι κλειστή. Μπορείς μπροστά να βάζεις και νάιλον για το χειμώνα

----------


## mitsman

Για καναρινια μια χαρα ειναι Στελιο αν και δεν ενδεικνυται το χρωμα.... προτιμουμε ανοιχτοχρωμα, λευκο δηλαδη!
Για κονουρες ομως δεν κανει λογω του οτι θα φανε το ξυλο!!!
Δεσποινα εχεις κατι στο μυαλο σου?? και τι κοστος κατασκευης μπορεις να φθασεις?!

----------


## ninos

υπάρχει σε αρκετά χρωματα. και άσπρο δηλαδή...  Αλλά αυτο που τρώνε το ξύλο δεν το είχα σκεφθεί. Έχεις δίκιο...

----------


## mitsman

Παπαγαλοι παιδι μου.... τσ τσ τσ τσ....

----------


## serafeim

κανε κατι απλο μεγαλο και σταθερο..
οπως ο γιωργος zorbathefreak. που εκανε ενα καταπληκτικο κλουβι..

----------


## Ryu

εγω δεν θελω κλουβι,θελω κλουβα κ μεγαλη,εξωτερικη στον κηπο..η κατασκευη θα γινει με κουνελοσυρμα..οι προηγουμενες που ειχα φτιαξει μου ειχαν στοιχισει γυρω στα 30 ευρω η καθε μια(μονο η αγορα του συρματος δλδ)ειναι γυρω στο ενα μετρο η καθε τους πλευρα(δεν θυμαμαι ακριβως),γωνιες δεν ειχαν μπει,απλα λυγισαμε το συρμα,πορτακια απο παλια κλουβια κ ετοιμες...ισως να μην ειναι πολυ ομορφες στο ματι,αλλα ειναι πρακτικες κ οικονομικες,κ εχουν χωρο τα πουλια.αυτη λεω να την κανω λιγο ποιο μεγαλη...

----------


## mitsman

Πως θα μπορουσαμε να σε βοηθησουμε λοιπον>????

----------


## Ryu

θελω να μαθω αν θα εχει προβλημα με το κρυο τον χειμωνα!

----------


## vagelis76

Οι κονούρες είναι ανθεκτικά πουλιά...εσύ όμως ξέρεις Δέσποινα πόσο κρύο κάνει και πόσο πολύ το χτυπάνε τα κρύα ρεύματα αέρα.
Ωστόσο αν παραμείνει έξω και χωρίς τη δική σου συνεχή επαφή θα γίνει πιο απόμακρο,αν αυτη τη στιγμή είναι εξημερωμένο και δεμένο μαζί σου.

----------


## Ryu

το πουλι ειναι 6 χρονων,εχουμε κανει καποια προοδο αλλα δεν αναιβενει πανω στο χερι μου ουτε με αφηνει να τον χαιδευσω.δεν φοβαται το χερι μου αλλα δεν θελει κ πολλο πολλα.απο οτι μου ειπαν εχει αλλαξει 3-4 σπιτια,πιστευω πωs δυσκολα θα εξημερωθει εντελωs.εξαλου δεν με ενδιαφερει τοσσο η εξημερωσει του.αν του φτιαξω την κλουβα ισωs παρω ακομα μια κονουρα για παρεα κ τοτε θα ειναι πολυ ποιο χαρουμενοs!

----------


## vagelis76

Οπότε Δεσποινιώ από άποψη επαφής με το πουλί είσαι οκ...αν πάρεις και παρέα τότε είσαι σούπερ !!!!!!!!
Το χώρο και τα ρεύματα αέρα δες λίγο και προχώρα στη κατασκευή.Αν το πουλί αρχίσει να μένει έξω από τώρα,θα προσαρμόσει το φτέρωμα του και τις θερμοκρασίες του ομαλά και θα είναι προετοιμασμένο για το Χειμώνα.

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Η κλούβα θα πρέπει να έχει πλάτη τον βοριά εντελώς οπότε θα είναι τελείως κλειστή εκεί.Μέσα φτιάξε και ένα μικρότερο κουτί ξύλινο για να προστατεύεται από το κρύο το χειμώνα βάζοντάς το σε υψηλό σημείο με μια πατήθρα μέσα.

----------


## marlene

> εγω δεν θελω κλουβι,θελω κλουβα κ μεγαλη,εξωτερικη στον κηπο..η κατασκευη θα γινει με κουνελοσυρμα..οι προηγουμενες που ειχα φτιαξει μου ειχαν στοιχισει γυρω στα 30 ευρω η καθε μια(μονο η αγορα του συρματος δλδ)ειναι γυρω στο ενα μετρο η καθε τους πλευρα(δεν θυμαμαι ακριβως),γωνιες δεν ειχαν μπει,απλα λυγισαμε το συρμα,πορτακια απο παλια κλουβια κ ετοιμες...ισως να μην ειναι πολυ ομορφες στο ματι,αλλα ειναι πρακτικες κ οικονομικες,κ εχουν χωρο τα πουλια.αυτη λεω να την κανω λιγο ποιο μεγαλη...


*Δέσποινα, εμένα μου αρέσει πολύ..! *  :Jumping0011:

----------


## Ryu

ο/η Λακη μπηκε προχθες στην κλουβα του...κωλησα το κλουβι του στην κλουβα ανοιξα την πορτα κ μπηκε μονος του,μετα βεβαια το μετανιωσε κ ηθελε να ξαναμπει στο κλουβι του που ζουσε για 6 χρονια..δυστυχως δεν μπορουσα να τον βαλω διπλα στην κλουβα για καποιες μερες για να συνηθισει λογο τον γατιων...

----------

